# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  draft Johnson

## itshappening

someone seriously needs to setup a website or write to Gary Johnson and see if he's interested in being the next, next President of the United States 

the GOP need some proper leadership and a new direction.  Johnson would be a good candidate who can potentially scupper Obama's re-election, the hard work starts now!

----------


## Jeremy

we still have 2 years though

----------


## itshappening

> we still have 2 years though


time is an advantage, if we had more of it during RP's run then he could have donee better

----------


## ItsTime

If Johnson going to run needs to start positioning himself now. So yes I think we should start a draft Johnson. Anyone that knows his background in and out that could set up a website?

----------


## itshappening

**IF** he does decide to run then he can put in the ground work or write a book, do tv interviews and stuff all next year.. start introducing himself to Iowa and New Hampshire voters! 


We didnt have enough time with Dr. Paul, it all happened so quickly.

----------


## Shotdown1027

He'll need to start the process in about a year, by offering himself for TV interviews, radio interviews, and print media (especially in early primary states like Iowa and NH). Also, determining who his staff would be, possibly writing a book, setting up the details of his exploratory committee, and carving out a coherant election strategy. He needs to get started in about a year, and I hope he does. With help from Barry Goldwater Jr, Ron Paul, the Republican Liberty Caucus, The Lew Rockwell crowd, and us---he could have a serious headstart.

----------


## itshappening

> He'll need to start the process in about a year, by offering himself for TV interviews, radio interviews, and print media (especially in early primary states like Iowa and NH). Also, determining who his staff would be, possibly writing a book, setting up the details of his exploratory committee, and carving out a coherant election strategy. He needs to get started in about a year, and I hope he does. With help from Barry Goldwater Jr, Ron Paul, the Republican Liberty Caucus, The Lew Rockwell crowd, and us---he could have a serious headstart.


I pray he wants it  i'm not sure who else there is...

he even looks the part

----------


## Shotdown1027

Johnson really is our ideal candidate for 2012 (unless Paul wants to run again),and he'd get more support from the mainstreamer libertarian types,while still appealing to the more "radical" segment. Jimmy Duncan Jr., Walter Jones, Roscoe Bartlett, all of these sitting incumbents could AFFORD to endorse our guy because he'd have mainstream cred.

----------


## pahs1994

I am going to start saving some cash now for all of the cool money bombs we will be having in 3 years!

----------


## Pete

So long as he keeps his ass out of Bilderberg meetings!

----------


## Lucille

Absolutely

----------


## nbhadja

BUMP
Start the Gary Johnson campaign NOW! 
I need something to make me feel better once McBama is elected. Focusing our efforts on Gary Johnson would be very productive and could give him a nice head start.

----------


## ArrestPoliticians

We need Ventura, he's the only one that can break the media blockade without billions of dollars. This of course doesn't mean that I wouldn't campaign for Johnson if he shows himself to be a true liberty candidate.

----------


## itshappening

> We need Ventura, he's the only one that can break the media blockade without billions of dollars. This of course doesn't mean that I wouldn't campaign for Johnson if he shows himself to be a true liberty candidate.


I think Johnson has a lot more "mainstream" credibility

----------


## ArrestPoliticians

> I think Johnson has a lot more "mainstream" credibility


He has more credibility but is less mainstream I would say. If he pays anything more than lip service to real constitutionalist-libertarian values he will be blackballed by the media worse than even Ron Paul. Ventura loses a lot of credibility because he has a big mouth and has a shady background, but he makes for great media and would be irresistible to them. He would be in the news all day every day. Regardless, Johnson will get his shot in the GOP primary and Venture in the general election so I guess it won't matter too much. I can support both. Ventura has a great shot at winning third party though, because of his media status and also that he is liberal enough to get even more Democrat supporters than RP got.

----------


## Jeremy

Jesse Ventura doesn't know the difference between a libertarian and a communist.

----------


## nbhadja

> Jesse Ventura doesn't know the difference between a libertarian and a communist.


Examples?
I don't know much about it. I looked at his wikipedia and showed he was "fiscially conservative" and social liberal.
Is he not fiscally conservative because that is a must?

----------


## escapinggreatly

> We need Ventura, he's the only one that can break the media blockade without billions of dollars. This of course doesn't mean that I wouldn't campaign for Johnson if he shows himself to be a true liberty candidate.


Yes, surely the one thing that libertarians need in order to be taken more seriously is an ex-wrestler with a bald mullet.

I smell victory.
__________________

*The Melting Pot Project: Proportional Representation. New Parties. Intern Jokes.*

----------


## ArrestPoliticians

> Yes, surely the one thing that libertarians need in order to be taken more seriously is an ex-wrestler with a bald mullet.
> 
> I smell victory.


Jesse Smelled victory in Minnesota and Arnold smelled victory in California. Never underestimate the ability of the American people to disappoint pompous jackasses.

----------


## Throwback280s

Why not get him to run for NM Senator instead? That way he could be a one man fillibuster machine and stop future bailouts, wars, patriot acts, etc.

----------


## Jeremy

> Why not get him to run for NM Senator instead? That way he could be a one man fillibuster machine and stop future bailouts, wars, patriot acts, etc.


Or he can just veto everything like he did as governor =)

----------


## Verad

Who?

----------


## Grimnir Wotansvolk

> Why not get him to run for NM Senator instead? That way he could be a one man fillibuster machine and stop future bailouts, wars, patriot acts, etc.


I agree. I'd say draft him for a senate/house run, and then a presidential run if successful with that. I think voters would generally be more confident in someone who's jumping right from one major office to another, rather than having hung around in limbo for a while.

----------


## Captain Bryan

I support Garry Johnson. Let's get working on this. Anyone know how to get in touch with him?

----------


## Micah Dardar

He's got my vote

----------


## itshappening

> I support Garry Johnson. Let's get working on this. Anyone know how to get in touch with him?


I wish i knew!  

how do we go about this?

----------


## ItsTime

When would be the next time he could run for Senate?

----------


## Texan4Life

OK. I must have missed one big ass boat (like the freakin titanic) 

cuz who the hell is gary johnson???

----------


## ItsTime

> OK. I must have missed one big ass boat (like the freakin titanic) 
> 
> cuz who the hell is gary johnson???


A very successful governor of NM that ran the state much like Ron Paul votes in congress. veto veto veto veto veto

----------


## Jeremy

> I agree. I'd say draft him for a senate/house run, and then a presidential run if successful with that. I think voters would generally be more confident in someone who's jumping right from one major office to another, rather than having hung around in limbo for a while.


Why are you talking about wasting time?  He was already a governor for as long as possible.........

If you look at who ran in 2008, a lot of them weren't currently in office.

----------


## Eric P

This is important, Johnson is single handedly THE BEST option for 2012.  He has mainstream credibility, is the perfect age, and would have a real shot at securing the nomination.  Read up on him, he's number 1 on my list for 2012!

----------


## dr. hfn

don't worry about POTUS 2012, it's time to focus on local politics, like BJ Lawson and others in your area. It is a mistake to always focus on national politics, we need a strong base and to make gains locally, develop the C4L and infastructure

----------


## RedLightning

I really have nothing to add but Gary Johnson FTMFW.

----------


## Jeremy

> 


omg cool =o

but shouldnt it at least say "2012"

maybe his first name

----------


## Texan4Life

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gary_E._Johnson

for those that some how missed the boat like I did. lol.

Sounds like a good guy.

----------


## USAFCapt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2EhAVQS2V8

----------


## itshappening

> This is important, Johnson is single handedly THE BEST option for 2012.  He has mainstream credibility, is the perfect age, and would have a real shot at securing the nomination.  Read up on him, he's number 1 on my list for 2012!


I agree but he has to want it.... otherwise we're p*ssing in the wind

----------


## MRoCkEd

Someone in the other thread asked Johnson to run for SOME political office and Gary responded, "I will. I will." Thomas Woods also said on Anti-War radio that he THINKS Gary will run in 2012 if Obomba wins.

Whatever man. As long as we have SOMEONE to support. 

Fun Fact: Jesse Ventura would have run for president this year if Vince McMahon agreed to help him get ballot access as part of a WWE plot - vince never called him back though.

----------


## Conza88

Johnson ftw!

----------


## literatim

I would wholeheartedly support Johnson, I would probably never support Ventura.

----------


## Captain Bryan

I really wish I knew how to make web pages.
I guess a blog might work?

----------


## Captain Bryan

> Fun Fact: Jesse Ventura would have run for president this year if Vince McMahon agreed to help him get ballot access as part of a WWE plot - vince never called him back though.


That would have been interesting..

----------


## mudhoney

It would be great if we had a liberty minded candidate on both the Republican and Democrat sides.  Johnson for Republican, Ventura for Democrat?

----------


## Elwar

I saw Johnson speak several years ago at the LP National convention. He's a great guy, tri-athlete who not only has great principles, and he could be a great role model to many Americans.

This needs to happen...even if he doesn't give any indication that he's going to  do it, still plan on it happening...ideas for what will help, counters to the Romney campaign, get the wheels in motion.

----------


## itshappening

> Someone in the other thread asked Johnson to run for SOME political office and Gary responded, "I will. I will." Thomas Woods also said on Anti-War radio that he THINKS Gary will run in 2012 if Obomba wins.
> 
> Whatever man. As long as we have SOMEONE to support. 
> 
> Fun Fact: Jesse Ventura would have run for president this year if Vince McMahon agreed to help him get ballot access as part of a WWE plot - vince never called him back though.


that sounds like great news...

----------


## itshappening

bump

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Let's hope Johnson gets in as a Republican. We will need him up on the debate stage in 2011 for the Primaries. 

Otherwise it will just be Romney, Palin, Huckabee, Ghouliani, and Joe the Plumber...

----------


## Shotdown1027

Brian,

My understanding is that he WILL run as a Republican.

But we've got to do more than that. We need to get in 1-2 Congressmen this year (Lawson and McClintock are our best shots, with others like Bob Conley, Barb Davis White, and Doug Cloud having outside shots) so we can increase our clout. 
Then in 2010 we should aim to retain every single Liberty Committee incumbent (List: Ron Paul, Waler Jones, Jimmy Duncan, Virgil Goode, Roscoe Bartlett, Scott Garrett, Zach Wamp, and Jeff Flake) as well as adding 3-4 seats and maybe a senator or two.

That way, in 2012, we will have roughly 12-14 incumbents (as opposed to the 8 we have now). in 2012, we concentrate on the Presidential election (Johnson) and try to elect another 1-4 congressmen (depending on what sort of year it is, how much money we have to spend on the Presidential election, and how many good candidates we have).

This may not be an EXCITING way to win control--but if we can get roughly 15-20 people in Congress, we will hold the sway of conference. This is a WORKABLE, REALISTIC strategy to changing our country,and it requires roughly a couple million dollars PER election.

----------


## itshappening

bump

----------


## itshappening

2012

----------


## MRoCkEd

> My understanding is that he WILL run as a Republican.


i hope so

gary johnson for the rep. nomination and ventura as an indy backup plan

----------


## Kathy4RonPaul

This is good thought.   Also, there is much work to be done in continuing education of the masses to recognize and support a Constitutional leader.   That's where C4L comes in!

----------


## james1906

2012.....$#@! YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I knew there was a prophecy in Team America with the protagonist being Gary Johnston.

----------


## MRoCkEd

I like his stances, but he is kind of a boring speaker. Think he will be able to survive the "soundbite game"?

----------


## itshappening

in my view, the only republican who can take on Obama assuming he wins tomorrow

----------


## Shotdown1027

I dunno about that. Gov. Mark Sanford (SC), Gov. Butch Otter (ID), and Judge Roy Moore (AL) would all make pretty formidable candidates and all have admired Ron Paul publicly.

----------


## trey4sports

> I dunno about that. Gov. Mark Sanford (SC), Gov. Butch Otter (ID), and Judge Roy Moore (AL) would all make pretty formidable candidates and all have admired Ron Paul publicly.


Sanford sure as hell wouldnt stick his neck out for the good Dr when we needed him.

anyway, i just looked him up on ontheissues.org and im not quite sure where folks get the idea hes a Ron Paul Republican or even close to it

----------


## Shotdown1027

I didnt say Sanford was a Ron Paul Republican,but that he has gone out of his way to pay compliments to our movements and such. He's agnostic on the war, was an ally of Paul's in Congress,etc.

----------


## itshappening

lets do this

----------


## Micah Dardar

JOHNSON 2012!!!

No more ifs, ands, or butt-heads about it!

----------


## ClayTrainor

Johnson 2012, or Ventura 2012.

Perhaps Ventura / Johnson 2012 or vice versa!

----------


## itshappening

"the only Republican who can win"

----------


## newmedia4ron

How about a Johnson-Ventura Ticket?

I understand why you have problems with a Jesse Ventura campaign.
He isn't my ideal candidate either.


However consider this:

He _will_  get media attention,  I think that press thing might have helped Obama...

I think he is a huge step in the right direction. 

Don't underestimate name recognition and speaking skills.

Most people still don't know who Ron Paul is. 

I know a Jesse Ventura campaign will, at the very least, get the other candidates talking about issues they don't want to talk about.

----------


## Son of Detroit

Jesse Ventura is suicide.

HELLLLLLLLLLLLL No.  We already have a "kook" label as it is.  No need for more fuel to that fire.

----------


## newmedia4ron

> Jesse Ventura is suicide.
> 
> HELLLLLLLLLLLLL No.



I just told people that I was voting for Gary Johnson in 2012. 
For some reason I get a  look.

Suicide for who exactly?
what the hell do we have to lose at this point?

----------


## ArrestPoliticians

> Jesse Ventura is suicide.
> 
> HELLLLLLLLLLLLL No.  We already have a "kook" label as it is.  No need for more fuel to that fire.


Its too late to worry about that.

Anyway, Johnson would make a great GOP candidate but not a great independent in my opinion. It takes a real character to do damage third party style. I think Johnson needs to take a shot at the GOP primary in 2012, and Ventura needs to run independent simultaneously. I will be supporting both.

----------


## jlaker

> So long as he keeps his ass out of Bilderberg meetings!

----------


## MRoCkEd

Well Obama wins.
Johnson 2012...?

----------

